# Brushing a Standard Poodle X



## Purley (Sep 7, 2009)

Has anyone got any suggestions for brushing a Standard Poodle X. My son's dog doesn't have very curly hair. It just has a kind of a soft wave to it.

I gave them a slicker brush but it fell in his crate and he ate the handle off, so it went in the garbage! 

Is that what they should be using? Or would a pin brush be better? My granddaughter said he ran when he saw the brush. But my shih-tzus go to the groomer every two or three months and they run when they see the brush!!!


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I have Standard Poodles, and their hair requires:

A pin brush (with no round balls on the end, as these will damage hair)
A slicker brush
A stainless steel poodle comb

Properly used, a slicker will not hurt the dog, however, improperly used, it hurts! And I'd run, too, if I saw that brush comin' at me again!

It's important to condition the dog to regular grooming sessions, and to make it pleasant for the dog. Mine love being groomed, and often fall asleep on the grooming table while I'm brushing and combing them.


----------



## Purley (Sep 7, 2009)

So what is the right way to use the slicker brush so it doesn't hurt? 

I have used a small slicker on my Shih-tzus for the matts behind their ears. I just try not to scrape the skin. I tend to hold the matt in my fingers and brush only the matt. Cooper doesn't have any matts that I can feel. So he just needs a general brushing. 

Helpful hints gratefully received!!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Purley said:


> So what is the right way to use the slicker brush so it doesn't hurt?
> 
> I have used a small slicker on my Shih-tzus for the matts behind their ears. I just try not to scrape the skin. I tend to hold the matt in my fingers and brush only the matt. Cooper doesn't have any matts that I can feel. So he just needs a general brushing.
> 
> Helpful hints gratefully received!!


The proper way to use a slicker brush is line brushing. You start at the front (or rear) of the dog, like the top of the head. You brush the first 3/4 inch section, down to the skin, then hold that out of the way and do the next 3/4 inch section, etc until you have covered every square inch of the dog. Armpits, insides of legs, etc. If you are not getting down to the skin, matts will form there and the dog will need to be cut short. After brushing, go thru with a metal comb. When the comb slides right thru everywhere, you are done..the longer the coat, the more often it needs brushing. If the coat is an inch or longer, it will need thorough brushing every other day. Your son's groomer should be able to show him how to brush and comb correctly.


----------

